# Saturday morning smackdown!!



## sdeland (May 31, 2006)

Long story short.. Watched the whole flock in a winter wheat field Tues. morning in the rain!! In this flock were the two mature long beards I was after! They ended up roosting that night across the road. Had multiple chances at killing jakes but decided to let them pass. Come Fri. night I watched the whole flock cross in front of me with no interest in calling or decoys. I couldn't swing around in time to get in front of them so I let them roost knowing Sat. morning would present the best opportunity. Got there at 520 am and set up on the field edge with one deke out at 20 yards. Started gobbling at 530 am and stopped gobbling at 600 am. Flew down into woods instead of field and I figured I'd have to wait it out now. Started calling at 720 am and called a hen in. She came from the woods across the field, silent from 125 yds away. Ended up circling my decoy and going back into the woods.. I got up and made a circle to the exact spot they were roosting and walked a ridge while calling. I arrived back at my blind which was inside the woods from where I was sitting on the field edge. Called once when I get setup inside and about 20 mins later made another set of calls.. The birds were dead silent after 600 am. Figured it was time to grab my Primos gobbler tube. Did a yelp and hit it once. Another aggressive yelp and hit it two more times. Told myself I'd wait until 900 am and run n' gun. This was around 830 am. About 15 mins. later I heard one gobble about 50 yards away but on the field!! Uhh.. So I hit a yelp. No responding gobble but I saw brown!! He turned and walked into the woods using a little drainage that I walk to my blind in. He got to the opening and I saw the beard a swingin'. Your done I told myself. I cut real hard and he stuck his head up. This is when I let the hammer down!! He never moved!! I did a fist pump and yelled out whoo hoooo!! Great feeling..

Unofficial Stats:

23-24 lbs.
11 1/2 inch beard
1 1/16 spurs




























Stan


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats
I have never used a gobble call but I have heard they can work well later in the morning. Sounds like you might agree to that.

Nice bird.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Now that's a nice bird! Congrats


----------



## Old Ironsides 72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice bird, Congrats.


----------



## GeneMI (Dec 24, 2005)

Sweet, Great Job!


----------



## Day Late (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice big, great story, way to stick with it! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

great bird and awesome spurs. way to go.


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

trophy by any standards. great bird.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Way to go Stan....congratulations! :coolgleam


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice bird........Congrats............Mack


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Real nice bird, congrats.


----------



## sdeland (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys!! I am getting a hanging dead turkey mount on this one!! Here is my bird from last year mounted in full strut:










Stan


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*great looking bird, Congrats. *


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That is a good one, congratulations!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats, and nice mount as well.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

conrgats... please post pics of the hanging bird when you get it done... want to see what it looks like... nice looking birds


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

Great bird and hunt! Congratulations!


----------



## sdeland (May 31, 2006)

and wish everyone luck in filling that unfilled tag in the upcoming weeks. Hunt smart and be safe!!

Stan


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Great bird congratulations..That was a great read as well.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats on a nice bird!!


----------

